# Omen 15 Laptop Idling at 90+ degrees



## crsed09 (Sep 20, 2021)

I've started noticing that when I go away from my laptop for 30-40 min and even shut the screen the idling temps can go up to 95 degrees.

I've included some limitations and when they appear and all my settings so far, I also tried logging after gaming session because I suppose it can be useful but couldn't do it.

I've checked my laptop multiple times for any malware but I really couldn't find anything that can be suspicious, but nonetheless I posted my Task Manager screenshots and Process Hacker 2 screenshots

Only thing suspicious I see is winlogon.exe with different icon.

For the record right now I changed my settings to Powersaver in Throttle stop and it was at 77 degrees while I was writing this.





I forgot to include screenshot of my main screen

And another odd thing that I noticed is that my 9750h needs to be running at 2.60GHz but in performance mode it goes up to 4.1GHz


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 20, 2021)

crsed09 said:


> main screen


The main screen shows your CPU is reaching 100°C when power consumption is only 29.6 Watts. The 9750H has a 45W TDP rating that needs 80W or more so it can run fully loaded at full speed. That means your cooling is completely inadequate. When was the last time you opened up your laptop, cleaned it out and replaced the thermal paste? This is normal maintenance for performance oriented laptops. 



crsed09 said:


> my 9750h needs to be running at 2.60GHz


2.60 GHz is the base frequency for a 9750H. Intel Turbo Boost can increase that to 4.00 GHz or more depending on how many cores are active. That is the normal operating speed for a 9750H as long as it is not overheating or power limit throttling. Fix your cooling problem so your CPU can run properly.


----------



## crsed09 (Sep 20, 2021)

I mean I did do it recently but it dropped maybe 2-3 degrees. It may be that I did it in wrong way because I was really afraid to open my laptop and break it, but nonetheless I did it. Maybe I didn't put enough thermal paste or maybe I couldn't clean it well.
Anyways I'll try to do it again today and see how it goes, and to answer your question I own this laptop from 2019 and I did re-paste it end of 2020 or beginning of 2021 not sure


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 20, 2021)

What thermal paste did you use? Some popular thermal pastes that work well on desktop CPUs might only last a week or two on a laptop CPU. Noctua NT-H2 works well in laptops. 

The Omen 15 may not have great cooling but it should not be reaching 100°C at only 30W. Something is wrong. Watch some YouTube videos until you feel comfortable with this procedure.


----------



## crsed09 (Sep 20, 2021)

arctic mx4 2019 edition


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 20, 2021)

After a quick Google search, I found this.



> Mx4 is the worst thermal paste I have ever tested in bare die applications.
> 
> On a laptop bare die you want the most viscous thermal paste possible to avoid the pump out effect.



Lots of people have problems using MX4 on the bare die of laptop CPUs. Try using something else.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2021)

I can highly recommend Noctua NT-H2 or Prolimatech PK-3. Both of them are absolutely top pastes. The NT-H2 is a little more viscous compared to PK-3 but there are loads of threads online that say pump out isnt as bad with NT-H2 as it is with other pastes. So It will work but maybe you might need to repaste once every year or even never depending on how much you use your laptop.

PK-3 has the consistency of slightly chilled Nutella so its a little harder to apply so in theory should suffer less from pump out.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 20, 2021)

@crsed09 - Next time you disassemble your laptop, check for the pump out effect. Some pastes might look like water or they might do the disappearing act so virtually nothing is left between the CPU die and the heatsink. I think Noctua saw this problem and updated NT-H1 to NT-H2 which works better on laptops.


----------



## crsed09 (Sep 20, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can highly recommend Noctua NT-H2 or Prolimatech PK-3. Both of them are absolutely top pastes. The NT-H2 is a little more viscous compared to PK-3 but there are loads of threads online that say pump out isnt as bad with NT-H2 as it is with other pastes. So It will work but maybe you might need to repaste once every year or even never depending on how much you use your laptop.
> 
> PK-3 has the consistency of slightly chilled Nutella so its a little harder to apply so in theory should suffer less from pump out.


Thanks for information I'll order it if its available in Turkey (I'm currently living here)



unclewebb said:


> @crsed09 - Next time you disassemble your laptop, check for the pump out effect. Some pastes might look like water or they might do the disappearing act so virtually nothing is left between the CPU die and the heatsink. I think Noctua saw this problem and updated NT-H1 to NT-H2 which works better on laptops.


I'll watch this video, thank you so much



FreedomEclipse said:


> I can highly recommend Noctua NT-H2 or Prolimatech PK-3. Both of them are absolutely top pastes. The NT-H2 is a little more viscous compared to PK-3 but there are loads of threads online that say pump out isnt as bad with NT-H2 as it is with other pastes. So It will work but maybe you might need to repaste once every year or even never depending on how much you use your laptop.
> 
> PK-3 has the consistency of slightly chilled Nutella so its a little harder to apply so in theory should suffer less from pump out.


I couldn't find PK-3 in my country and NT-H2 is 319 TRY (35 USD approx) which honestly is kinda expensive for me. So I was wondering are there any other thermal pastes that I could use?
I've found following ones which are most "popular" in Turkey. But if these aren't worth it, than I'll save up and buy NT-H2



unclewebb said:


> @crsed09 - Next time you disassemble your laptop, check for the pump out effect. Some pastes might look like water or they might do the disappearing act so virtually nothing is left between the CPU die and the heatsink. I think Noctua saw this problem and updated NT-H1 to NT-H2 which works better on laptops.


I've watched the video and it makes sense to me. Thanks for reply I'll make sure to re-open this thread (if it will be closed) when I will be repasting my laptop. Thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2021)

Avoid Thermal Grizzley at all costs. this paste damages CPU coolers/Dies and heat spreaders because they have batches that contain a lot small particles that cause scratching and pitting.

Mastergel Maker Nano or Gelid GC Extreme is also another good option


----------



## Ferd (Sep 21, 2021)

When you put the heatsink Back follow the number 1,2,3,4 .... that way you get proper mounting , those temps are too high even if you had the worst paste in existence, I suspect you didn’t mount the heatsink properly so keep that in mind , good luck


----------



## crsed09 (Sep 21, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Avoid Thermal Grizzley at all costs. this paste damages CPU coolers/Dies and heat spreaders because they have batches that contain a lot small particles that cause scratching and pitting.
> 
> Mastergel Maker Nano or Gelid GC Extreme is also another good option


Thank you, Ill buy Mastergel Maker Nano. Do you know how it is compared to Noctua? I can sure google that, but maybe you've had personal experience.



Ferd said:


> When you put the heatsink Back follow the number 1,2,3,4 .... that way you get proper mounting , those temps are too high even if you had the worst paste in existence, I suspect you didn’t mount the heatsink properly so keep that in mind , good luck


I actually just realized that my issue while mounting was me lifting it a couple times to get good sealing, so I suppose massive pump out effect has happened. iirc I lifted it 2 times to make sure that it seats properly. But I'll definitely keep in mind your advice, thanks..



FreedomEclipse said:


> Avoid Thermal Grizzley at all costs. this paste damages CPU coolers/Dies and heat spreaders because they have batches that contain a lot small particles that cause scratching and pitting.
> 
> Mastergel Maker Nano or Gelid GC Extreme is also another good option


https://www.hepsiburada.com/gelid-gc-extreme-termal-macun-1-gr-pm-HBC000007PDHM is this the one that you are talking about? Isn't it too cheap?

Just decided to scan my MX4 2019 and look what I got 
Honestly this answers to a lot of questions


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2021)

crsed09 said:


> Thank you, Ill buy Mastergel Maker Nano. Do you know how it is compared to Noctua? I can sure google that, but maybe you've had personal experience.
> 
> 
> I actually just realized that my issue while mounting was me lifting it a couple times to get good sealing, so I suppose massive pump out effect has happened. iirc I lifted it 2 times to make sure that it seats properly. But I'll definitely keep in mind your advice, thanks..
> ...



One of the reasons why GC-Extreme could be cheaper is because its a paste that has been around for a very very long time and that tube you linked to is only 1g where as most tubes here start from 3-3.5g and upwards.

Mastergel could also be more expensive because they use diamond particles in its construction compared to carbon particles like MX-4 and Noctua pastes.


----------



## crsed09 (Sep 21, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> One of the reasons why GC-Extreme could be cheaper is because its a paste that has been around for a very very long time and that tube you linked to is only 1g where as most tubes here start from 3-3.5g and upwards.
> 
> Mastergel could also be more expensive because they use diamond particles in its construction compared to carbon particles like MX-4 and Noctua pastes.


Makes sense, thanks for explanation.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi,
Last I read SYY-157 is good for laptops pretty cheap too.


----------



## crsed09 (Sep 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Last I read SYY-157 is good for laptops pretty cheap too.


Would love to try it but its out of stock for me. Thanks for suggestion though.


----------

